# How to Tell Whether You Should End Things With Your Partner



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Found this little article today, and thought I'd share:
How to Know If Your Relationship Doubts Are Deal Breakers (or Totally Normal) | Greatist

Some good thoughts that hit home!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

The site won't let you read anything unless you provide an email.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I hit the Escape key, the window asking for email went away.


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> I hit the Escape key, the window asking for email went away.


Damn it worked!

Who knew..


----------

